# Dr. Fahrney's!!! Anyone???



## Stoney (Sep 27, 2005)

Dr Fahrney's Health Restorer, Hagerstown, Md...

 Is this a good one???[8|]


----------



## vikki (Sep 27, 2005)

Haven't gone into any of them, but if you Google search "Dr. Fahrney's" with the quote marks, you'll find a great deal of information.  Hope this helps.


----------



## wvbottlehead (Sep 27, 2005)

I sold one that still had the label for $25. Check out Guntherhess' website for info on the Fahrney bottles!

 www.mattsoldhouse.com


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 27, 2005)

Ya, I'm a Fahrney collector. That bottle is somewhat common in amber. They seem to vary a bit in sale price from about $15-30.  Its a lot more rare in yellow amber or olive amber (or with a label, I wish I bought that one).  By coincidence I just acquired a weird version of that remedy that I had not run across before. Its a big old 9" one made by WT&Co.

 My Farhney page...
 http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/Frederick/fahrney.htm


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 27, 2005)

If you do internet searches on Fahrney you will probably mostly find info on Peter Fahrney medicines (out of Chicago). His bottles were more widely distibuted than his cousin Daniel (of Hagerstown). The Hagerstown/Boonsboro bottles are more collectible in my opinion.


----------



## David E (Sep 28, 2005)

DR FAHRNEY' HEALTH
 RESTORER HAGERSTOWN MD

 A cousin to Peter Fahrney. Daniel began marketing
 a Teething Syrup in 1872 and was producing eight to ten
 products by 1900. Shortly therafter business was sold.

 Amber 7/18"x 3 1/2" x 2 3/8"

 Dave
 ,


----------



## wvbottlehead (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow that WT&Co version has got to be a rare one, thanks for the pic. I wish I'd kept the labeled (98%) one I had. It claimed to fix darn near everything & the price was $1.00. Supposed to take it regularly I guess thats why the big bottle.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 28, 2005)

Here's a photo of a label from ebay. That may of been the one you sold.


----------



## wvbottlehead (Sep 28, 2005)

Thats close, but I think mine had a tear upper right corner, didn't save my pic.


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 28, 2005)

Also made Dr. Fahrney's Teething Syrup.Is the best remedy for teething.No bad results from the continued use of it. Contains nothing injurious to the youngest babe. A sure remedy for all ailments incident to babes from one day old to two or three years.
  This was analyzed by the Bureau of Chemistry and was found to contain:
 Alcohol by volume...........8.84 percent
 Chloroform to th fluid ounce........0.408 minims
 Morphine to the fluid ounce..........0.126 grain
  This concoction was disbranded by the U.S. District Court. The defendant pleaded guilty and a 100 dollar fine was imposed. This because it was found not to be a sure remedy and could be injurious to infants.
  Thought ya'll might find that interesting.


----------



## elmoleaf (Sep 28, 2005)

Here's one from a 1920s dump.


----------



## elmoleaf (Sep 28, 2005)

Here are two more from the same 1920s dump.


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 29, 2005)

I think I have that labeled one except the labels missing. Its very crude so I like it, You have a date for the labeled one?


----------



## Pontiled (Sep 29, 2005)

I used to work with a grand daughter of D. Fahrney. She was looking for every type of Fahrney bottle. I wish she were still around (R.I.P.), she could have told us more of the personal side of both of the Fahrney's.

 Mike


----------



## Stoney (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks Guys...   Fantastic response...   I'm feelin' "all edJumicated"...   Stoney


----------



## wvbottlehead (Sep 29, 2005)

Tony14 - All the ones I've seen were embossed on one side & label on the other side, I don't know that there were any label only. Date probably 1890-1910.


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the info.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 30, 2005)

I've gotten some useful information from Peter Fahrney's grandson who also collects Fahrney bottles. A nice guy.


----------



## wvbottlehead (Sep 30, 2005)

2 Hagerstown bottles I kept. The one on the right is Fahrney's with the w.washington st. address - cracked during cleanup [] & the other is a H. Bell white oil with a bell on the front panel, dates to late 1860's.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 30, 2006)

Its a patent medicine put out by Peter Fahrney based on an old Swiss Recipe. Supposed to cleanse the blood and other health benefits.


----------



## madman (May 31, 2006)

hey guys those farney bottles are great! some ive never seen before  heres some ive found, also one like the bottle carrieo found above that bottle dates to 1900 1910 found the smaller version but it was cracked mike


----------



## madman (May 31, 2006)

the pix


----------



## madman (May 31, 2006)

german??


----------



## Prophet (Feb 15, 2008)

Cool thread! I like your website guntherhess. 

 Heres a pic of one that has been around the house for quite some time, I like the dfs monogram on the front. I think its a real nice bottle for its time period, one of my favorites. Has some jumbled-up letters on the bottom-     W T L 
                                                                                                      L


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 15, 2008)

That's a nice Fahrney bottle, I think I have one like that but its damaged. 
 The bottom is typically marked W.T.& Co. , Whitall-Tatum glass company many many of the Fahrney bottles.


----------

